# Texas to Mex. Riviera, to Cayamans



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

The purpose of this thread is so I can pick the brains of experienced sailors in the Gulf Of Mexico. 
IE: Best Ports of entry for PPWK, hazards to watch out for, out of the way places worth visiting, etc...any details (I heard Mexico requires a fishing license even if there is NO pole on the whole boat).... things like that. 

My goal : Over the next 4 years to take my Columbia 9.6 meter, on at least 1 trip a year to Mexico and surrounding Gulf area (isla Mujeres, Cozumel, N.W. Jamaica, Belize, and the Cayman Islands). 

Then on the 5th year, I plan on trading up to a Beneteau Oceanis 44 or greater (or similar), and spend the rest of my days chasing that ever-elusive ......freedom.... All around the greater Southern gulf, and then on to New Zealand, Fiji, and Cook Islands. Preferrably places that have no runway, and no real docks to speak of.....

My Columbia 31'6"(solid FG, not core) is a sea-worthy vessel for its age, and identical models have circumnav'd. I have all the bells and whistles as far as safety and electronics that I care for: EPERB, 24 mile radar, side scan sonar, Top-of-the-line GPS, auto-pilot...wind-vane auto...4 radios....All current charts loaded on GPS....extra sails, extra standing and running....etc....etc...even got an anchor watch app for my phone...  

Once I figure out how to post pics or pic links here will attach some. -----Although I really believe that for the most part, a man's boat is kinda like his kids... beautiful to him,,,, but after 2 pics... kinda boring for other ppl to look at.. (unless they're "in the market" of course)

FIRST TRIP: I will be spending 5-7 days a month honing my skills in the Port Aransas (Texas-Gulf) area over the next 6 months or so. Then will make a 550-600 NM run to Either Vera Cruz, or Progresso (depending on weather and prevailing winds) in April or May 2012. I am allotting 20 days for the round trip.... current thinking dictates about 5-6 days to get there.... 5-6 days to get back.... 1-2 days making repairs (once there)... and 6-9 days docked.....soaking up a slower-----less protected----but freer culture. 

ANYBODY with ANY experience or knowledge of this general route, or similiar (first or second-hand), is greatly appreciated. Pretty much anything from U.S. side to Mex. info is desired. 

This is not a "maybe" or a dream trip. This is happening even if I have to solo it. Initial plans involve the wife, but if she doesn't feel like she can hold up, I have a friend that wants to go, if that falls through, I would consider talking to other local South Texans that have sailing experience, and can pay their fair share (food, drinks, docking fees, entry fees, responsible party supplies, etc..) If that doesn't happen, I will go solo.

Second trip is 25-30 days the following year to Isla Mujeres, and possibly Cozumel.
Then third trip is year after that 35-40 days to Cayman islands (by way of Cozumel) 

Sorry about the lengthy introductory diatribe....just wanted to be clear. 

disclaimer to the well intentioned: I have spent a lot of time in Mexico over the last couple of decades. Please do not warn me about the "dangers". I KNOW almost all of the "dangers" are land-based border town drug wars, and massive inflamation by an overzealous, ill-informed American media. I have witnessed first hand.... local Mexicans chasing after someone to give them a wallet they dropped, or a bag with some recently purchased item.... They are a good people.....unless you want to try and open up an illegal drug export businiess....then yes... you will probably wake up dead.

I look forward to hearing any and all advice y'all can throw my way !!!

THANK YOU !! IN ADVANCE !

Fair Winds........ Live now......As my avatar symbolizes--Nothing is Forever....... NIF

---tapske...
NIF


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't offer much advice as I have never sailed in the gulf. It does sound like you have given it a lot of thought. From one Texas guy to another...Viva Big Tex!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I sail around that area a lot . I suggest you get that " blue Blble" book, the crusing guide to Mexico and Belize's caribbean coast by Freya ,I think. It has a picture of the Blue hole on the cover. Isla is great, Cozumel not so much. great protected anchorage in Isla and easy to clear in and out. It's hard to sail to the caymans from there because it's up wind all all the way. Unless you gunk hole up the south side of Cuba 'till you're due north of the Caymans. They are expensive and not great for cruising due to lack of harbours and such. the outer islands of Belize, the atols, turneffe reef are awesome. Just my 2 cents worth. I single hand a little 28 foot sloop with no engine around the western carib. a lot. your little Columbia is plenty boat.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*Mex*

You are right the Mexican people- they are absolutely delightful 
whoever told you that rule about fishing license: it's nonsense
good luck start slow-I like k?the previous post about the Caymans, sailing up wind... a lot of caution needs to be taken
~JD


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you Capt. aaron, 
This is exactly the type of intel I am hungry for. I have heard of that book before, I will go ahead and buy a copy... sounds like a great resource. 
Seems like either Progeresso, Vera Cruz, or Isla Mujeres is going to be the easiest port-of-entry. Even if I plan on heading on to Cozumel, probably easier to check in at one of those first. 
I was in Cozumel recently, and they are building a new marina just North of "marina Calleta". There are 2 marinas currently in Cozumel, "Abrigo" on the northern side of the island, and "Calleta" on the mid-southern side. The new marina is supposed to have almost as many slips as both of those put together, and is slated to be opening in December 2012.
I do have a friend on Cozumel (Dario) that runs a little sailing charter on his 48' sloop "Adelaide II". It is a center cocpit and can have another mast installed to be a ketch, but he prefers to run it as a sloop. Anyway, he says most local guys have already signed contracts with the new marina.

So my thought process is, based on basic supply and demand, the other 2 marinas may lower prices a bit, or offer more perks in an effort to entice more business once many of their long-term guys move to the new marina...... we shall see. 
I do enjoy Cozumels proximity to nice dive spots, and spear fishing (free-dive of course), but I enjoy the "pace" of Isla Mujeres better..... (seems there is always a sacrifice on some level)...... 
Currently I have NO experience in Belize waters, an issue I plan to remedy over the next few years. 
Thanks for your input !! maybe I'll see you on the 1 some-day....

---tapske
NIF


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

FloridaJAX,
Thank you, I thought it seemed a little odd... I'm hoping the "blue bible" (freyer) will help shed some light on some other issues as well.


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

Just got back from 10 hours in GUlf. Went about 15 miles out. waves running 2-3 with the opccasional 4' er. Practiced hoving-to and settting reef single handed. And (unplanned practiced) untangling gib-sheet from mast cleet half-way through a tack, in mid-lvl seas....witrh 15 knot winds..... 

all in all good trip. deductions ----- 

1. While motoring Course holding auto pilot can't keep up with seas pasty about 3', corrections are too slow.

2. Wind-vane auto pilot works like dream on close hauled, close reach, and pretty good on a beam reach. anything broader than a beam reach and performance gets progressively worse based on the angle. Broad reach is not feasible. And a run is not even an option. 

3. Since I was running single handed, and seas were getting close to 4' , I didn't feel brave enough (yet) to single hand my spinnaker. or run out my whisker pole for a wing on wing. just gybed a couple time on the way back in.

Pretty sure the trolling lure I was dragging behind me most of the day got the monofillament twisted up in my prop.  gonna have to dive before next trip out to untangle.....

such is the way of the sea.....

fair winds.....

---tapske...
NIF


----------



## 2belize&back (Oct 23, 2012)

just sailed from tampa 2belize&back2texas, august & september,in a 22 footer.have many highlights of trip & info,i.e. incredible currents in the yucatan channel, wind behavior along mexican coast 2 belize city,a great place to dock or moor 15 miles south of cancun ect...feel free to ask.


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

2belize&back said:


> just sailed from tampa 2belize&back2texas, august & september,in a 22 footer.have many highlights of trip & info,i.e. incredible currents in the yucatan channel, wind behavior along mexican coast 2 belize city,a great place to dock or moor 15 miles south of cancun ect...feel free to ask.


2belize,

To me that is a long way on a 22 footer !! balls of steel man !!

I know all to well the current running along yucatan. I know between mainland Mexico and Cozumel 5+ knot Northern current is normal and can get quite a bit faster. 
I am VERY VERY interested in your trip. and what you know....and knew...and thought you knew before you went...and learned on the way, and on the way back.....what you shoulda done....what you shouldn't have done.....what you wish you woulda done....what you're glad you didn't do...where you would've liked to spend more time... where you couldn't wait to get out of...etc...etc.... blogs...pics...videos...stories.....feed me !!! ...... :laugher

fair winds..... you 22' maniac (22' ! that's Lunacy...... which by the way is what I named my boat................................................................ . "Luna-Sea"   (documented)

---tapske...
NIF


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

Tap
sounds like quite a successful sea trial
all those things are working themselves out
Jib is spelled with a J btw 

I would not single hand a spin in any high winds, just me
coming from one who used to jump rope swings & ride off-road motorcycles with abandon
anyhow, they sure are pretty when u get them to fly downwind

this is a great thread as the new poster has added some small boat experience along that section of the Mexican coast that could be invaluable to many sailors
kudos for his voyage
wow

-JD


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

Next project ......
Before heading out to Progresso mid-next year I will be re-fitting my waste holding tank and all associated hoses and valves.... My current set up is over 15 years old.... and is beginning to smell like it.

My current hoses only go from head to tank, then *from* tank I have a Y valve to direct either to pumpout or out through thru-hull out into the deep blue via macerator pump (with a manula as a back up)... once I'm 3+miles off of course. .

I do NOT want to start poking more holes in my Hull below the water line........ but I DO want the option to pump directly overboard without going through the holding tank first..... This current set-up seems antiquated... and could be the cause of some odor buildup. ALL waste MUST go through tank first.

Recent research (and brain-picking) has led me to the following:

I will be getting a tank from either "plasticmart.com" or "Trionic" tanks. And I plan on using "Trident" sani-shield hoses with "whale" Y-Valves.

Basically I am going to re-hose the exact system just the way it is (with the new tank).... but then add an extra hose with "Y-valve" leading directly from head that will tie in to the (overboard) hose coming out from the holding tank. This way i can utilize the existing thru-hull while still having the option to by-pass the holding tank itself.

Questions and concerns ------- 1. I'm hoping that the new line, which is now essentially a direct "overboard" line tied in to existing holding tank discharge will b just fine if I tie it in downstream of the macerator pump. On the one hand I don't know if forcing the waste the small extra distance will put wear and tear on the manual head pump......but on the other hand there won't be enough water coming from head to keep macerator primed anyway.... So I plan on tieing in Downstream of macerator. *** Any thoughts on this are greatly appreciated****

****I am hoping to find a "Y" thru-hull attachment (but I have never seen one)

A "Y" coming directly from the thru-hull would give me 2 points of attachment... rather than one coming thru that has to split into 2.. which would create 3 points of connection. I have not seen one of these though (maybe just my inexperience)

2. Of course I will need to add a "Y" valve at head to choose tank or overboard. BUT.... Since i plan on tying in downstream from macerator... will I need a "Y" valve there ?. My thinking is no. But then .. di I need a vente dloop since the tank is already vented ? and If so.... should the vented loop be upstream or dowstream from the "Y" valve that determines tank or overboard....

I'm no plumber.... but what started in my head a simple little "add a hose" idea.... is turning into dozens of variables !!!!

such are the joys of boat ownership !!

Fair winds,
---tapske...
NIF


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

For those that care... I added some pics to my "album"

And here is a little 2 min. video (with my oldest son, 15) kicked back in cockpit.

This is in the Gulf of Mexico 10 miles outside of Freeport, Texas in about 15-18 knot SE winds and seas running 2'-3'. Point of sail is Close reach, (about 60-70 degree off of wind) and Auto-steer wind vane is working like a CHAMP !!

copy and paste u-tube link to browser to see vid.

A day in the Gulf with Luna Sea - YouTube


----------



## 2belize&back (Oct 23, 2012)

ahoy luna-c,,sent ya a second posting 2 day ago ,not sure u got it or i'm still having tech problems w/laptop. nice video.


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

2belize&back said:


> ahoy luna-c,,sent ya a second posting 2 day ago ,not sure u got it or i'm still having tech problems w/laptop. nice video.


2Bel,
No, I did not got them... plz resend anything U got.


----------



## dohcdelsol93 (Apr 17, 2011)

2belize&back said:


> just sailed from tampa 2belize&back2texas, august & september,in a 22 footer.have many highlights of trip & info,i.e. incredible currents in the yucatan channel, wind behavior along mexican coast 2 belize city,a great place to dock or moor 15 miles south of cancun ect...feel free to ask.


Im very interested in hearing about this trip. Im planning a very similar trip in a boat about the same size. Would love to know what routes you took. What wind/current. Conditions affect the wave height. Im wanting to avoid marinsas and stick to rural and secluded anchorages. Avoid the crowds ..spend most of my time on the hook waiting out the next perfect weather window. No planned destinations beyond Belize ...just go wherever the wind points me.


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

LAtest..... 
Still working on ordering and prep for Holding tank refit...

In the mean time, getting ready to head out on a 2 day trip. Knocked barnicles off of prop... and did a little swimming to scrub hull a little.
Moving MarinaS. 
The total trip is about 130 nm one way (South down Texas coast) from freeport to Port Aransas. Headin out 3 am-ish... to try to be at Port Aransas jettys close to sun-up the following day. I figure this way... even if wind dies (a rarity) or other "situations present themselves..... I could arrive 10 hours late.... and still have daylight to navigate a fairly unfamiliar channel. (been there twice). 
I have the state of the art GPS, but only intend on turning it on if really needed. I love technology....but never want to be in a position where I am lost without it. 

Taking celestial nav. as we speak ! 

---Fair winds....
tapske...

NIF


----------



## 2belize&back (Oct 23, 2012)

taps~ i just posted ya on the ahoy thread.i will be crewing a 37' 2 the carib soon. a montana guy bought it from doug at sea lake/clearlake the same day as i.he's never sailed,i'll be honored 2 show him the ropes.should be awesome.hope the moon lights your way


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

2belize&back said:


> taps~ i just posted ya on the ahoy thread.i will be crewing a 37' 2 the carib soon. a montana guy bought it from doug at sea lake/clearlake the same day as i.he's never sailed,i'll be honored 2 show him the ropes.should be awesome.hope the moon lights your way


*** Sounds like a great trip. Some day I intendn having the skill/experience to offer similar services.
I couldnt help but laugh out loud at one of your comments. I recall on the very first ASA course I ever took, I told the Capt. I needed someone to "show me the ropes".
He said that was NOT possible, but he could show me the "lines".
His quasi-wit was lost on me at the time....but a short while later it was clear.

---fair winds.........live now, nothing is forever.

---tapske... 
NIF


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

On a side note..... I remember when the kemah pier had about a dozen shrimp boats that would sell direct to the public right off the back of the boat... and less than 20 slips for pleasure craft.
I remember my dad getting irate because the transient slips were over $7 a nite.
Now, with the boardwalk/midway attractions, transient slips are past $60 a night....If u can find one !
what a change!

some call it progress.......I call it trappings.....

Longing for simpler times.......seems like 99% are moving in the other direction.
Sometimes I am amazed just how complicated and difficult it can be to try to simplify things.

Oh the irony....

---tapske...
NIF


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Make sure you have a ZARPE [ US clearance doc. ] when you enter Mexico.

Sure lots of people get away without one BUT Mexican law says you should have one and the Customs can seize your boat if you arrive without one. SV Judy Ann is currently one such boat.

See CLICKY FOR MORE INFO ON THIS.


----------



## 2belize&back (Oct 23, 2012)

allways good idea 2 have right papers.i docked in mex thrice,only once coast guard asked.answer,no."stay in the boat,& u'll b ok" 2 nd time,docked next 2 mex navy boat.they were curious but did not make contact. i left tampa for belize on a whim, "i think i can make it" not having a passport did not stop me, untill belize...


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

Just finished the 140 NM hop from Freeport to Port Aransas.

didn't eant to run up the spinnaker single handed (my 13 yr old son was there... but he has less than 2 days experience so far... so i call that single handed).

So with the wind almsot exactly on my stern (for the heading I needed) I fought a too broad reach for a about 7 hours, till it started to feel to like work. Then brought in the cloth, started the diesel, engaged the auto pilot.. and headed on. vid links here show the broad reach (which was putting me 45 degrees off my heading, and would have made me 14 hours late for my ride back) 2nd video ends with a nice little shot of auto-pilot doing her thing.... love it.





 




---tapske...
NIF


----------



## 2belize&back (Oct 23, 2012)

hey taps i just hailed u on the jetty hop threa...


----------

